# What Is It? Do I Need It??



## Junkyard Jim (Jun 29, 2016)

Ok, I'm not the best photographer, but can anyone tell me what this is used for so I can figure out if I need it ??  It's flat on top and comes to a point on one end. It slides side to side by turning the knob on the other end. I'm not sure what all else it may do. I thought at first it may accompany a rotating vise I bought from the same guy, but it is from a different manufacturer so I don't think it was a set. 

I know it's a tool and I should own at least one of every tool made, but I have no clue what to offer the guy and he has no clue what he has so I told him I would do some research.

thanks in advance,
James


----------



## Bob Korves (Jun 29, 2016)

It is a tailstock, used as a companion with dividing heads, rotary tables, or anywhere you want to mount work between centers.

Edit:  That one looks like it might be adjustable for different angles, but not for height.  How tall is it from the bottom of the base to the center of the centering point?


----------



## Junkyard Jim (Jun 29, 2016)

I'll find out how tall it is and try to get a better look at it.


----------



## Bradrock (Jun 29, 2016)

Without it's mate, I would not offer a whole lot. Unless you ave a very small boat in need of an anchor. It's a quality piece , but odds are against you finding one of the items Mr. Korves  mentioned with the exact same center height.

But then again, who ever DOES have it's mate, might pay dearly for this half!!

I'd buy it though, just because.......It's always better to have a tool you don't need, than to need a tool you don't have.


----------



## kd4gij (Jun 29, 2016)

What is the name and numbers on the tag? I am sure it is a tail stock


----------



## CluelessNewB (Jun 29, 2016)

Keith Fenner uses a similar one in his latest video:


----------



## Charles Spencer (Jun 30, 2016)

Bradrock said:


> Mr. Korves mentioned with the exact same center height.



I got a tailstock that was a bit too high for my rotary table.  I machined a plate to fit under the rotary table and now their heights match.


Of course you need it.  If for nothing else than to clean it up and have it look cool.


----------



## Junkyard Jim (Jun 30, 2016)

Thanks for the info and the video. I called the guy last night to see if he would go out and measure it and told him what I had learned so far. He asked if I would give him twenty bucks for it if he didn't have to go measure it. I'll be picking it up this weekend if things work out right    For that price I couldn't turn it down.

kd4gij, it says " ATLANTIC MACHINE TOOL WORKS,  NEWINGTON, CONN,  2-72100 A2004 ,

I'm hoping it lines up close to the rotary table I got, but after looking at the video, it doesn't really seem to matter too much.

thanks again
James


----------



## kd4gij (Jun 30, 2016)

And one other thing, NEED should have nothing to do with acquiring  tools. Only price and space count.


----------



## Charles Spencer (Jun 30, 2016)

ATLANTIC MACHINE TOOL WORKS, NEWINGTON, CONN

http://vintagemachinery.org/mfgindex/detail.aspx?id=2281&tab=3

http://www.legacy.com/obituaries/hartfordcourant/obituary.aspx?pid=2637731

https://www.google.com/search?tbo=p&tbm=pts&hl=en&q=inassignee:"Atlantic+Machine+Tool+Works+In"


----------



## wawoodman (Jun 30, 2016)

Who cares?

Of course!


----------



## TakeDeadAim (Jul 7, 2016)

I am with wawoodman; Its a tool, so the answer is you always need it!

I must disclose I am a certified tool junkie.  If its in a musty taped up box that says Starrett on it I am compelled to find a "need" for it.


----------

